# what's the highest dose of Puregon anyone's had



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

My 2nd IVF has just failed.  First time I had 200 of Puregon and got 6 eggs, 2nd time I had 300 of Puregon and got 4 eggs (!!??).  I think I've been told that 300 is the max but am going to check with him when I go back in 7 June.  I'm sure I've read people on hear having 450 of Puregon?  Any feed back appreciated

thanks

Druzy


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Druzy,

Sorry to hear about your failure. 

I take 600 iu's of puregon - and as far as I am aware that is the maximum dosage.

Holly


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Druzy

Sorry about your BFN.  I took 400 on my last IVF and had 9 eggs,  only got 4 on my first one (on 200) .  So it definately helped for me.

Good luck
Lisa


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi  i'm on 450 as fhs levels were high but its my first time so did not know it was high till i read a few posts, i did not respond to my 2nd iui as drugs not stong enough 
i just hope who ever is in charge knows what they are doing
wish you good luck and a nice bank holiday

lol nicola


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i was at 900 puregon at one point. low fsh but a terrible response to the drugs. cost me a fortune!


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you got a BFN.  

I was on 450 units of Puregone during my last treatment - when I had a look at a copy of my notes, the cycle when I became pregnant I was only on 225 units......

Last time my FSH was around 9, can't remember exactly, I produced 16 eggs, went to blasts, transferred 3, still got a BFN. 

Giving up on my own eggs now and moving on to donor eggs.....

Jules
xxx


----------

